# Hertz went from $150 to $260/week



## AbuMubarak (4 mo ago)

I got an email yesterday announcing we can weekly rent a Hertz for $260

Well my my.....

Last week and for the past month, the Uber.com website said $150/week


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Better start hustling some more… cause ya know Hertz likes to arrest its renters, Uber renters inclusive…


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Paying $260 a week plus getting arrested for grand theft auto... love it. .


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

It’s amazing how a company (Hertz) that was in bankruptcy just not to long ago can possibly buy all of these Teslas…


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> It’s amazing how a company (Hertz) that was in bankruptcy just not to long ago can possibly buy all of these Teslas…



Elon probably gave it to them for publicity


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

They got a do-over.

"...When Hertz began the process of looking for new investment to help bring the company out of bankruptcy, it had no shortage of suitors. A host of private equity firms circled the business, including *Warburg Pincus* and *Centerbridge Partners*. A bidding war developed, and when the dust settled this May, the winners were *Knighthead Capital* Management and *Certares Management*, who agreed to furnish Hertz with some $5.9 billion in new capital while slashing $5 billion off its debt load. The deal also called for owners of Hertz equity to receive as much as $8 per share—a shocking win for those retail investors who had rushed to Hertz a year prior, and a demonstration of how the nature of the stock market has changed in the meme-stock era..."









How Hertz Went From Bankrupt To Buying 100,000 Teslas


Less than 18 months after filing for bankruptcy amid the depths of the pandemic, Hertz is flying high—and now, it has Elon Musk on its side.




www.forbes.com


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

AbuMubarak said:


> I got an email yesterday announcing we can weekly rent a Hertz for $260


Ouch. That really Hurtz.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

elelegido said:


> Ouch. That really Hurtz.


Hey due. Wanna hertz donut?


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

I remember when this guy was a Hertz spokesman:


----------

